# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Привязанность к Кришне со знаком "минус"

## Ruslan

В аудиолекции Шрила Прабхупада говорит (со ссылкой на Рупу Госвами), что даже если ваша привязанность к Кришне будет со знаком "минус", то это также будет хорошо, т.к. там будет Кришна. Как правильно понимать эти слова? Если человек критикует Кришну, он как-то получает благо? Что имеется в виду?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Почитайте "Нектар преданности", что там говорится о "сознании Кришны со знаком минус" в случае с Камсой. Эта ненависть к Кришне дала ему освобождение, чего редко достигают обычные люди. Поэтому в этом смысле тут есть некоторые "плюсы", но для этого нужно стать настолько великим демоном, чтобы Сам Кришна лично убил его. В противном случае освобождения не будет, а будет плохая карма.

----------

